
Watch the Live Stream of YC's Work at a Startup Expo - mattlong
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdpRbJ8Pc9s
======
mattlong
After YC launched workatastartup.com earlier this year, we decided to relaunch
an in-person expo and career fair of sorts to go along with it.[0] The expo
consists of keynotes by Sam Altman and Justin Kan on the topic of working at a
startup followed by presentations by 40 YC companies of various sizes and
industries. We're live-streaming for anyone that's curious to follow along.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17367707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17367707)

------
adora
I liked Sam's rubric of how to evaluate a startup to work at. Same one that
investors use. You invest time for equity, they $ for equity, so makes sense.

~~~
tedsanders
I also liked Sam’s point about how it’s easier for startups than big companies
to work on non-consensus ideas. At a big company, you need manager 1 _and_
manager 2 _and_ manager 3 etc. to approve a project. Whereas at a startup you
need investor 1 _or_ investor 2 _or_ investor 3 etc to fund you. At a big
company, a single no kills you. At a startup, a single yes saves you.

(Not sure the point is entirely true - like, Sundar Pichai is not approving
every small project at Google - but there is a very different structure to ‘
_and_ ’ problems vs ‘ _or_ ’ problems.)

